# Kitten keeps getting stuck in neighbours garden



## Loulabella1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi all

My 7 months old kittens have been going out during the day for a few weeks now. There used to be a hole in my neighbours fence which my kittens used to get in and out, however it has now been blocked up. So yesterday when I got in from work and called them in from dinner I could hear one of them crying next door. No matter what I did to encourage her she wouldn't even attempt to climb the fence (it's a 6 foot fence). It's weird because my other kitten seems to have no problem with fences this big. My question is do cats get better at jumping / climbing fences with age? It is possible she will eventually learn that it's best not to go in that garden? My neighbour was fine with me going round and lifting her over the fence (don't want to carry her back as currently neither of them venture out the front which I'm pleased about). I've just got visions that for the rest of their lives I'll have to knock every evening to get her back, anyone got any experience of their kittens doing this?

If only she would go the other side more as they have a lovely low fence and adore the kittens, not that the other side would ever be mean to them but they aren't really bothered about cats!

Thanks


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi! I had the same problem with mine when they were little. Our neighbour was kind enough to put on overturned recycling box on his side of the fence to give them a leg-up so to speak. That worked until they were bigger and could jump the fence no probs (or had the confidence to do so!).


----------



## Loulabella1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Your reply has made me feel so much better, so thank you. Now you've given me an idea, there is a big black garden bin in one corner so next time (if there is a next time) I have to "rescue" her, I'll pop her on the bin and encourage her to jump up. I'm happy to provide something if he doesn't mind having something extra in his garden. I just feel bad as don't want it to become annoying, they are my cats and shouldn't make other peoples lives more difficult. Hopefuly she'll start jumping higher soon.

Thanks again, feel like I can stop worrying all day at work about whether I'll have to knock again!


----------

